

8 Traits of Successful Entrepreneurs - rchambers
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/253166/8_traits_of_successful_entrepreneurs.html
Do You Have What it Takes to Go into Business for Yourself?
======
muriithi
Was immediately put off by the awful design of the website. Why does someone
put irrelevant links on the left half of a web page forcing a visitor to
scroll to the right? Very annoying.

The reason why PG's essays rock is not just that they are insightful but also
that the content is well placed to the left of the page with minimal and
unobtrusive links on the left border.

The title of this article should read "How not to design a website"

